# It's time for soup...



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Although the last few days here in Northern California have been rather warm, there still has been a few hints of the approching cool weather of fall. So I thought it would be a good time to post a bunch of *French soup recipes* on my web site. There's 22 to choose from - all tested and illustrated.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

What a fun page!!!!!!!!!! It's really beautiful Bouland. And your pics are fantastic. You've really outdone yourself this time! 

I especially like the tourain à l'ail. It reminds me of a soup I had (and now make) in the Basque country. Garlic cloves, fried on oil until golden, chicken stock, aromates, poached eggs and bread. Though I never tested the theory, I'm convinced it's a cure for hangovers... (Hmm... must put that on my to-do list )


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Anneke is right! 
Bouland how much time do you spend with your site on a daily basis?
Excellent job! Congrats!!


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

It's a labor of love so I don't keep track of the time it takes. Even though I tested almost 30 recipes to choose the 22 in the article, I had to cook dinner anyway so there isn't that much extra time required. I have to take the pictures fast so the food doesn't get cold! My wife was getting a bit tired of soup every night, especially since I wrote the article in late-June, early-July as summer was in full swing.

It usually takes a day or two to program the web pages since I'm always trying to push the code to do a little bit more than seen on other sites. When I no longer have to make pages work on Netscape version 4, the programming time will get faster. About 5% of my visitors are still using that old, buggy browser with non-standard code.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow, still lot of work and it seems that professional skills on programming are required!


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I have been told by a number of web professionals that I write code with greater functionality than they can write. but, it's just a matter of experience — like cooking.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ahhhhh... Soup, beautiful soup! :lips:


----------



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

Bouland:

I visited your site a number of times and must say I am impressed with your work. I especially like that part where you can click on a bowl of soup and it'll come up with a recipe. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chelsea (May 28, 2002)

What a wonderful site....both my husband and I love soup so be assured we will be trying them soon. Thank you!


----------

